# Kennt sich hier wer mit gurken aus ?



## west303 (5. Juli 2017)

ich weis es ist keine Teichpflanze 
aber ich hoffe ich kann das hier trotzdem Fragen , 

Wie und wann erkenne ich ob die reif sind meine Gurken sehen meines erachtens reif aus sind aber sehr kurz 
oder mach ich was falsch?
letztes jahr waren die 30 bis 40 cm lang jetzt sind sie garade mal die hälfte .

ich habe mal ein bild beigelegt


----------



## samorai (5. Juli 2017)

Hi West!
Ernte sie doch, die sehen reif aus.
Wahrscheinlich ist es eine andere Sorte.
Für Gurken Salat sind sie auch gut(dick).
Nichts geht über eigene frische Gurken.


----------



## west303 (5. Juli 2017)

Meinst wirklich 
ja für den Salat will ich sie ja
nur bei der gröse brauch ich ja 5 stuck für ein salat also auf den etiket am topf steht Freiland Gurke 
und letztes jahr waren die viel dicker und länger und die hiesen auch freiland Gurke
 wie erkennt man denn das reif sind farbe oder wie ?


----------



## samorai (5. Juli 2017)

Sind die im Freiland oder Gewächshaus?
Wenn man etwas größeres haben möchte dann nimmt man Salatgurken.


----------



## west303 (5. Juli 2017)

ich habe die in einem gewächshaus 
ok also habe ich die falsche sorte so ein mist


----------



## samorai (5. Juli 2017)

Es gibt aufgepfropfte auf Kürbis zu 4,50 € das Stück und wesentlich billiger.
Die aufgepfropften sind besser, es lohnt sich, die sind nicht so krankheitsanfällig (Mehltau).
Gurken lieben wärme, drum ist ein Hochbeet im Gewächshaus der absolute “bringer“.

Fröhliche Ernte!


----------



## west303 (5. Juli 2017)

ich habe die an der ziegeklwand die ist im sommer imer schön warm und das gewächshaus steht davor 
ich habe die bei jawoll gekauft die pflanzen waren in ein kleinen schwarzen topf und dan habe ich die in 20liter kübel umgepflanzt letztes jar lief das ganz gut


----------



## samorai (6. Juli 2017)

Ich kaufe meine Tomaten sowie Gurkenpflanzen lieber auf den Markt bei kleinst Anbieter, die geben sich noch Mühe und Auskunft über die Pflanzen.


----------



## west303 (6. Juli 2017)

ich habe versucht selber welche anzu züchten ist voll daneben gegangen bei der gurken , also bin ich wieder in den sonder posten markt muste das kaufen was noch da war .
meine selbst gezogenen tomaten laufen aber gut zwar noch nix rot aber wachsen


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2017)

Freilandgurken...das ist genauso präzise wie die Tomaten-Sorte "Fleischtomate" oder "Salattomate"...

Lieber ein paar Cent mehr ausgeben, aber wissen, was im Topf ist. Ansonsten kann ich mich Ron nur anschließen.


----------



## andreas w. (6. Juli 2017)

Moinsen, kann das mit der Gurkengröße auch einfach mit dem heurigen Wetter zu tun haben? Keine Ahnung wie´s bei dir vor der Haustüre "gewettert" hat - war´s viel warm ohne Regen, war´s vielleicht nicht mal warm genug und nicht richtig sonnig? Können alles Eckdaten für eine Frucht und ihr Wachstum sein. Ist nicht immer sofort gesagt, daß es die falsche Sorte ist. Kann auch sein, daß euer Boden nicht sooo ideal für genau diese (gezüchtete) Sorte Gurken ist, da gibt´s so viele Parameter.

Aber zu der Frage: ja, ich denke wenn die Gurke so Groß ist und die Form und Durchmesser passen, ist die Gurke reif und erntbar. Wünsche einen Guten Appetit dabei. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## samorai (6. Juli 2017)

Die Gurke im Gewächshaus braucht jedes Jahr neu einen gut mit Mist und Stroh bearbeiteten Boden, d.h. viele Nährstoffe ,Boden leicht- mittelschwer, Wasser morgens und abends und so viel Wärme wie irgendwie geht.
Wobei auch eine gute Wärmezufuhr durch frischen Grasschnitt erreicht wird.
Ca.10 cm hoch und breit um den Pflanzenfuß legen und leicht nach unten andrücken, nicht gegen den Stängel drücken. Das Gras entwickelt bei der Gärung
Ca eine Temperatur von 40-70° .
Ist das Gras ausgegärt und nur noch feuchte Masse wird es getauscht gegen neues.
Noch ein Tipp: Der Haupttrieb ist männlich, alle Nebentriebe sind weiblich und die werden nach der ersten Blüte abgeknipst, davon wachsen an einer Pflanze mehrere und schwächen die Kraft der Pflanze weil das Wachstum vor dem Fruchtausbildung  geht.


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Juli 2017)

Hei, meine bekommen immer stark verdünnte Brennessel/Beinwell/Schachtelhalmjauche, damit sie zwischendurch nicht schlapp machen.
die Ersten hab ich im Feb. gezogen und im April ins Gewächshaus auf ein Mistbeetloch gepflanzt. Im Juni hab ich dann nochmal welche in Klorollen (vom Handling einfacher wenns eng zugeht) nachgesäht, die sind jetzt gerade kräftig genug um ins Gewächshaus umzuziehen. Ich hab diese Woche auch Angebote vom Gärtner gelesen, der auch nochmal Gurken für die Herbsternte anbietet. Vielleicht gibts ja bei Euch auch noch welche?
Meine Gurken sind rein weiblich. Das heißt, sie tragen auch ohne ausknipsen des Haupttriebes.
Meine Lieblingsschlangengurkensorte fürs Gewächshaus ist Saladin und die Snackgurke Konsa.
Dann noch eine neue teure Sorte Snackgurken, die mich aber nicht überzeugt hat.
Beide sind Bitterfrei. Bittere Gurken wegschmeißen! Die sind giftig.

Diesjahr hab ich auch zum erstemal eine Netzmelone..die hat ganzschön mein Gewächshaus geentert...die ersten Walnussgroßen Melonen hängen auch schon dran 
VG Monika


----------



## mareike (7. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe auch zwei Gurken im Gewächshaus. An beiden hatte ich gleich im unteren Bereich je 4 - 5 Gurken dran, die auch nicht so lang wie Salatgurken sind, sondern waren kürzer und dicker, so dass ich das innere Kerngehäuse rausschneiden musste. Vielleicht hängt es mit der Witterung zusammen.

Viele Grüße mareike


----------



## Biotopfan (8. Juli 2017)

Hei, guten Morgen, wenn Kerne drin waren hast Du sie zu lange hängen lassen.
VG Monika


----------

